# Sansa Clip or Shuffle



## anilthomas26 (Jun 21, 2008)

Hi,
    I am planning to buy a new MP3 player.2 choices are there for me

  1) Sandisk Sansa Clip-2 Gb
  2) I pod shuffle-2 GB

Out of these which is better? 

I have a GRADO SR60 Headphone


----------



## New (Jun 21, 2008)

I pod shuffle


----------



## aryayush (Jun 22, 2008)

iPod shuffle, of course.


----------



## krazzy (Jun 22, 2008)

Clip has a lot more features and most notably a display which the Shuffle lacks. And it performs well too. I think you should go for the Clip. Here is its review: 
*reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/sandisk-sansa-clip-2gb/4505-6490_7-32577902.html


----------



## aryayush (Jun 22, 2008)

It’s huge and ugly compared to the shuffle. But it has a screen.

Choose your poison.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 22, 2008)

You should instead opt for Creative Zen Stone with Speakers

*images.in.creative.com/images/products/large/17437_1.png


----------



## aytus (Jun 26, 2008)

had to make exactly the same decision.. i went with the sandisk clip.. and i dont regret it nyway.. jst get the clip .. fyi shuffle dosent has radio.. nor a screen.. and it will beat these two pmp hands down in sound quality.. jst make sure u pair it wit some decent headphones.[im on ep630]. and it has a very responsive forum.. i hav done two firmware upgrades in three months..nd the latest firmware adds support for .ogg format.. maybe in the next fm v will have flac .. if rather you want it for looks only then go wit shuffle


----------



## desiibond (Jun 26, 2008)

Sansa clip:

1) sounds better than ipod shuffle
2) has a display which is huge advantage
3) has Voice recording, FM

Biggest drawback of ipod shuffle is you cannot select a song to play. You just wait for it to play 

Moreover, itunes has become more of a headache so better avoid it.

Creative Zen Stone Plus is a lot better option.

But Creative Zen 2Gb should be within your budget and will be a good match to your headset. Costs around 3.5k I think.

Read this article "audiophile mp3 players": *reviews.cnet.com/8301-6490_7-9968448-49.html

cnet conducted few tests over a year on every mp3 player that gets into the market and ranked them.



> Eric works in our CNET Labs and tests the audio quality and battery life of our MP3 players as part of his job. Unlike Jasmine and myself, Eric never actually listens to the MP3 players we review. Instead, he reformats the player, makes sure the latest firmware is installed, and transfers over a few white noise and sine wave audio files. Finally, he connects a Audio Precision ATS-2 Audio Analyzer to the headphone output of the MP3 player to reveal details such as the MP3 player's signal-to-noise ratio (SNR), total harmonic distortion (THD+N), frequency response deviation, maximum power output, and stereo crosstalk.



1) Creative Zen
2) *Creative Zen Stone plus*
3) ipod Classic
4) insignia pilot
5) *sandisc clip*
6) Sony NWZ-S718F

These are top 6 best sounding players.

Now you choose which one you want to buy

If look is most important, then Samsung S2 Pebble beats ipod shuffle hands down.

*www.engadget.com/2008/06/18/samsungs-s2-pebble-dap-now-available-for-40$/

Photos: *crave.cnet.com/4326-1_105-6624386-2.html?tag=ss_thmb

1Gb for 40$
comes with lanyard headphones
Plays MP3, WMA, Ogg Vorbis 
13 hour(s) battery life


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 27, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Biggest drawback of ipod shuffle is you cannot select a song to play. You just wait for it to play
> 
> Moreover, itunes has become more of a headache so better avoid it.



No....
You can select a song and play it .
I don't find anything that tricky in iTunes.

And Creative Zen is good option too.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

> Biggest drawback of ipod shuffle is you cannot select a song to play. You just wait for it to play


You mean you can actually scroll through a list of tracks on a 1 line display that most of these devices have? When a track is playing on the shuffle, most probably you already know what is playing. I don't find the need for display on a shuffle at all. 

But then again, I haven't tested the Sansa so I can't say. 

If you are comfortable with iTunes, get the shuffle.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> No....
> You can select a song and play it .


i think he meant selecting a "particular" song.

btw me too having "shuffle", its pita, as you cant select a part. song.

but the design, fit n' finish & quality is awesommmme

i'd recommend san disk.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2008)

^^ Isn't going through the list one by one the same as going through a each track on a shuffle? Granted, there is a little more time required to determine which track is which especially if the track starts a little late, but still, the whole act is pretty much the same.

Now on a device with a larger display one can quickly scroll through lists and select a track. But on such a tiny device, a display IMO is useless and a drain on the battery.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 27, 2008)

when using "shuffle" mode, no need of anything.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2008)

goobimama said:


> ^^ Isn't going through the list one by one the same as going through a each track on a shuffle? Granted, there is a little more time required to determine which track is which especially if the track starts a little late, but still, the whole act is pretty much the same.
> 
> Now on a device with a larger display one can quickly scroll through lists and select a track. But on such a tiny device, a display IMO is useless and a drain on the battery.



Dude. Who told you that you need to browse through the list of songs one after the other?

You don't have to use every player like ipod shuffle. 

Take Creative Zen Stone Plus for example. You can browse through albums or direcoties and select songs that you want to hear. 

Suppose I have copied 20 albums to my player. The song that I want to listen is, say Taal title track. On shuffle, how do I find out how to hear this song?

On stone plus, i just browse to the Taal directory and play the title track. 

A display, how small it is, is a definite advantage. 

And this is the reason why I prefer Sansa clip or zen stone plus over shuffle.

*youtube.com/watch?v=deB4tJw_qPk&feature=related

Look at the interface walkthrough of Zen Stone Plus. Clearly, its a hundred times better than ipod shuffle and it sound better than ipod shuffle.


----------



## dhairyadand (Jul 7, 2008)

Well even I went thru the same confusion and I had my way with the Clip
And I will tell you its worth each n every penny u put in.And yes Tata Croma (June 08) quoted the price as 3400 wellI will tell u ,I found out a distributor at Lamington who sold it at 2900 with original bill and I got the no. of the distributor from Rashi .
And regarding the features , it beats the shuffle head on , browsing is superb n fast even though u get something like 3 line display its still very much useful.
And the sound quality is too good.I would say it has really come very very close to the ipods and coupled with a gr8 headset and u have a gr8 product


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jul 31, 2008)

go for sansa clip bcoz

no display = difficult navigation + no EQ

check this review


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> go for sansa clip bcoz
> 
> 1. ipod contain 2.5mm female audio jack so u can-not connect your favorite headset (ep603)



This is the most noobish comment of the century.



ankitsagwekar said:


> g
> The fanboys may say "...but I don't want a Clip". If you like the Shuffle better based on looks and support for iTunes, that's fine. But please stop the uninformed rhetoric and senseless bashing of products you know nothing about. I hope I have enlightened you at least a little.



You didn't enlighten anyone. Get the facts right before saying something. 

PS: the lack of display is enough to sack ipod shuffle.


----------



## sreenisatish (Jul 31, 2008)

whatever you buy, make sure that the player will be able to drive your sr 60.
I am not sure if either of these can drive it with acceptable volume levels.
Or you may need to go for a headphone amplifier


----------



## desiibond (Jul 31, 2008)

ankitsagwekar said:


> noobish comment ?
> 
> plz correct me if i m wrong



You are the first person on earth to say that ipod comes with 2.5mm audio jack.


----------



## GameAddict (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys what's the price of Sansa clip in India (New Delhi)?

GA


----------



## Pathik (Aug 25, 2008)

The fuze is also a good option. It should be around 4.4k for 4 gb.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Aug 25, 2008)

but sansa clip last month @ 2500 4 2gb


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 25, 2008)

none of these puny mp3 players will be able to run any headphones with acceptable volume levels,you will need to either use some earphones or a good amplifier.

save some more cash and get a real PMP.


----------



## moshel (Aug 25, 2008)

sreenisatish said:


> whatever you buy, make sure that the player will be able to drive your sr 60.
> I am not sure if either of these can drive it with acceptable volume levels.
> Or you may need to go for a headphone amplifier



i agree with u..i dont think any of the players mentioned here will be able to drive the SR60 at its full potential.


----------

